# My idea for a new operating system



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I've had this idea for a while, and have yet to find anyone who has thought of it before.

An operating system that:

Is a command line interface, possibly with the ability to use gui(similar to Slackware Linux in this aspect)

Can run graphical programs and games in special windows

Easy to set special commands to run programs


All this would seemingly make a great operating system. It would have a minimal boot time, would use much less memory than gui systems, etc. It would be the perfect system for gamers wouldn't it? They could just boot up, type 'Halo'(an example) and it would go straight in. No clicking icons or anything. It wouldn't be very useful for multitaskers, but they can just use other stuff. Maybe it could use the multiple terminal system(again, like slackware) where you can switch to a different program that is running with the f keys. What I'm thinking of would be for windows, but still could be good with unix and other types of OS. 

Does anyone else think this would be a good operating system?


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

I chose maybe.

If you know how to make an OS, then more power to ya!!!

If you don't then hmmmm.....

 When you have made it I'd like to try it out plz lol!!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't have more than extremely basic C++ knowledge, I would have no way to make this. I'm wishing someone else would.


----------



## pr0t3st (Apr 17, 2005)

This is my wish to Microsoft... Develop and make available a COMPLETELY stripped down version of Windows... Nothing on it except (maybe notepad) and the core files needed to load the OS. Now that would be worth paying for!


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

I like Windows......*sniff sniff*


----------



## ACTU (Jun 29, 2005)

HenryVI said:


> I like Windows......*sniff sniff*


I do when there running right.


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

> I've had this idea for a while, and have yet to find anyone who has thought of it before.
> 
> An operating system that:
> 
> ...


Depending on who you ask, the answer is "YES!!!" -- but what you describe is available right now from multiple Linux distributions. Is gaming the problem? -- if so, stop: you will never have an O/S that emulates another as efficiently as the original. For gamers, efficiency is everything -- fast response time, fast re-draw time, fast, fast, fast. Translation adds another layer, which degrades performance (hey, why do you think that the speed-critical functions are written in assembly?!).

You must choose your market. Too long, too late -- apologies. More later, if it matters.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Some good points. The linux ones don't support many of the things I'm thinking of though.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Everything you said has been supported by Linux for about a decade....except Halo of course, you can't run Halo without a GUI environment any way you cut it.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I have yet to see linux run a graphical program without a graphical gui like KDE running. Plus, linux is unable to run the many windows programs that would be wanted. There's good stuff on both sides of the spectrum.

What I'm suggesting is forcing the game to run without the gui environment, making a temporary, much smaller one for it to run on that is stopped as soon as the game shuts down. It would be limited to helping the program run and that's all. Even linux is still unable to do that as far I know.

I'm not even sure if it's possible, I'm just saying wouldn't it be cool if it existed.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Big-K said:


> What I'm suggesting is forcing the game to run without the gui environment, making a temporary, much smaller one for it to run on that is stopped as soon as the game shuts down. It would be limited to helping the program run and that's all. Even linux is still unable to do that as far I know.


If you want a smaller graphical environment, use GNU Screen and Fluxbox instead of KDE. Throw in Cedega/WineX and I still don't see how this is different than Linux.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

well for one the fact that I've rarely gotten wine to actually run something correctly. 

Nevermind, sheesh.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Much, if not all, of what you want has already been done. The Amiga OS was like that; it had a great GUI and a very robust CLI (Command Line Interface). There were great functions already built into the CLI, from running things inside of defined windows, or even the built in speech synthesizer.

The Amiga OS was built on the back of UNIX.

Look for already existing Linix and Lindows tools, or others much like them. Don't even consider trying to do it yourself, unless you have years of experience and years to devote to a thankless task.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I wasn't even going to consider doing it myself.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Wasn't this windows 3.1 or 95? Command line interface and GUI when needed. Games ran using their own drivers and didn't need to have windows interfering.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Big-K said:


> I wasn't even going to consider doing it myself.


OH! in that case, SURE it would be a great thing! 

Myself, I was thinking of a cheap, easy, transportable beaming system to move live or inert objects vast distances via invisible waves? Or how about a pill that solves all your health, financial, or mental needs that is somewhere in the price range of soda bottle caps? And then there was this other idea I had that involved creating an impenetrable shield that can be place over whole cities, or your teeth, to prevent global thermonuclear war or tooth decay?

Yup, yup, I was thinking about those and a few others, so when some kind person comes up with the actual devices then you can steer him to me, to pay me my royalties.

You heard it here first. Thank you, and good night.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

How about just hooking up with a new operating system that is be developed currently.

http://www.skyos.org/


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

ChuckE: You don't have to act like I'm complaining loudly that technology isn't moving fast enough, all I was saying was that I had an idea on a possibility. Sheesh.

Squashman: I saw the SkyOS homepage a few weeks ago, I thought about trying it then found that they had removed all downloads of the old versions and, at the time, there was no way of getting any copies. I'm now thinking about trying it. Looks like my kind of OS really.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

You know, even though I do now want to buy SkyOS, I can't figure out HOW. You wouldn't happen to know what I'm suppossed to do to become a beta member do you?


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> Wasn't this windows 3.1 or 95? Command line interface and GUI when needed. Games ran using their own drivers and didn't need to have windows interfering.


Not 95, thats like 98.

But from what I've heard about what my dad and mom said about 3.1 (it was our first comp) you had to type in all that stuff to access things (I'm guessing this is like a command line...) but now my grandpa has it so he can play solitare, and if I can remember right, he uses the GUI.


----------

